# SHENZHEN | COFCO Joy City Tianxi No. 1 | 200m | 656ft | U/C



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

FM 2258 said:


> Wow....go Shenzhen!!! I love that city! People there are so nice and friendly.
> 
> A lot of these proposals are around 300m, are developers consciously trying to be just over the supertall mark or is it just something they feel they need built?


At least Shenzhen is already dense and builds IN the city instead of new areas somewhere outside. So new buildings have to go up, I guess they don't want to pay unnecessary for ground area.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

FM 2258 said:


> Wow....go Shenzhen!!! I love that city! People there are so nice and friendly.
> 
> A lot of these proposals are around 300m, are developers consciously trying to be just over the supertall mark or is it just something they feel they need built?


haha, thought the same already . would be interesting to know!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

not really outside of the city, but quite far away from the former highrise center still. Shenzhen has the adventage of having prime locations with lots of space still. so after another decade Nanshan to the current center of skyline with Kingkey will be one big ocean of waves with highrises and supertalls. A lot of chinese cities try to build new CBDs abit outside and then connect the whole city, Shenzhen seems to be a lot more spread out, not in terms of distance, but in terms of really few, really tall buildings create one little center, and a lot of these centers create the image of a megacity. :cheers:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

It is definateley not easy to define the borders of these cities. On some pics I am not sure if the towers I see are in the concerning cities or in a neighbouring city.


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

KillerZavatar said:


> not really outside of the city, but quite far away from the former highrise center still. Shenzhen has the adventage of having prime locations with lots of space still. so after another decade Nanshan to the current center of skyline with Kingkey will be one big ocean of waves with highrises and supertalls. A lot of chinese cities try to build new CBDs abit outside and then connect the whole city, Shenzhen seems to be a lot more spread out, not in terms of distance, but in terms of really few, really tall buildings create one little center, and a lot of these centers create the image of a megacity. :cheers:


Well, its location is pretty near to (future) Qianhai CBD, so I don't think it's gonna be too lonely.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

z0rg said:


> More threads for Shenzhen supertalls coming soon.


z0rg you are telepathic! 

Check out this video posted by DoubleU

Here's a little snippet!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ What is the baishizhou stuff in your screenshot?


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

It's LVGEM's redevelopment of the Baishizhou cluster. The main tower will be 500m+ plus several 300m+ and 200m+


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Jesus Christ, this 白石 triple tower looks so damn amazing. i think the second white line indicates 300m, but Ping'An seems to be a bit wrong scaled on there. well the triple tower seems to be far over 500m anyways. :cheers:



z0rg said:


> ^^ What is the baishizhou stuff in your screenshot?


you can watch the video, my chinese isn't really good, but seems like most of the video is about that area. :cheers:


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=24&lat=22.5698717411&lng=113.9018726349&t=k


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Seems like demolation if the site blocking buildings started:
Pictures by Xiaodong1990


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

200m | 180m x 4 | 150m x 13 now according to Gaoloumi. Google Earth image of site from 08/22, the main 200m tower is yet to come out the ground.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

*COFCO Joy City Tianxi No.1 *












































__





中粮置地,-大悦城天玺壹号-深圳房天下






www.fang.com


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Better than nothing. COFCO is a total troll, they proposed supertalls in several cities, built none.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

This ain’t Joy City anymore, it’s Sad City


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

cofco sounds like "cough" "cough" building 😁 😁 😁


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/11/22 by johnny23


----------

